
Zirtual laid off 400 employees via email - amlgsmsn
http://www.businessinsider.com/zirtual-suddenly-laid-off-400-employees-via-email-2015-8?op=1
======
stephengillie
Related "Show HN" from yesterday:

Zirtual may have just abruptly shut down

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10033517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10033517)

